# drifter!



## TEAM_lost. (Sep 30, 2006)

ok im building a drifter which chassis should i use :

http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXGVU6&P=7
the t-spec

or......

http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXMVP2&P=7
tt-01

or......

http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXJJA2&P=7
other tt-01


thanks,
mike


----------



## gezer2u (Sep 25, 2001)

T-Spec. It has oil filled shocks and ball diff's. The rest of the stuff like lights and body can be bought separately. Any car can be made into a drift car, just buy a set of drift tires and wheels.


----------



## DARKSCOPE001 (Jun 14, 2006)

yep gezer is right. any car can be made to drift and out of all the ones you have showed us I also think that the t-spec is the best one for your hobby. but If you can get your hands on a xxx-s the local rc drifters out by me are using xxx-s that have been converted to rear steering. and they move everything as far back as possible. and they say they are the best handeling car they have ever had. so If you are interested ill see if I can pull up some pics I dont know of any right now but thats just my $0.02. 

HOPE THIS HELPS
Sean Scott


----------



## DIRTsportsman (Oct 1, 2006)

I have an xxx-s for sale


----------



## TEAM_lost. (Sep 30, 2006)

cool thanks for the help but i might get a hot bodies cyclone s, how much for the xxx-s dirt? also how much are they new?


----------



## TEAM_lost. (Sep 30, 2006)

ill get this and drift in my basement
http://www.horizonhobby.com/Products/Default.aspx?ProdID=HPI617


----------



## TEAM_lost. (Sep 30, 2006)

https://www.ssl-stormerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/seekpart.pl?src=ns&pn=HOT66405 heres the hot bodies


----------



## DIRTsportsman (Oct 1, 2006)

150 with a bunch of spare parts in the bags give me a sec and ill list them.


----------



## DIRTsportsman (Oct 1, 2006)

XXX-S Graphite Chassis, Mostly plastic suspension, steel cvds in the front and mip aluminum cvds in the rear, trinity red aluminum battery brace and uprights, trinity red aluminum king pin mounts, lundsford titanium turn buckles.

For spares- Three graphite suspension arms( the other is on the car), 42 toth diff pulley, four sets of front steering knuckles, 0,2,4 degree c hub pairs, a few king pin braces to adjust rear toe in, plastic king pin holders, two new shock shafts, new set of rear uprights, new pair of front suspension arms.l

Plus a bunch of tires and a skyline body.

150 plus shipping.


----------



## TEAM_lost. (Sep 30, 2006)

maybe if ya still have it around christmas, got any pics?
seeya,
mike


----------



## DIRTsportsman (Oct 1, 2006)

Give me a little bit to get picks. Untill then im putting it in the classifieds.

Thanks


----------



## RCRacer45s (Oct 22, 2002)

FT TC3...Its how i built mine. ABS PVC "tyres"


----------



## TEAM_lost. (Sep 30, 2006)

yea so just curious is drifting hard? i mean i got the racin thing down is it much harder?


----------



## DARKSCOPE001 (Jun 14, 2006)

not realy. I mean if you taught yourself to race you should easily be able to drift. how bout this. I was up at my local race track and i was making laps arround the track. and some oval kid decided that he wanted to drift. so I was running around dodging him. and he asked me if I wanted to drift. and I said shure ill take your car for a few laps. well as soon as i picked up the controler I was already a better drifter than he was. and I have no experience drifting I was able to toss the car better into the corners than he was. so I think its just a matter of skill. but im almoast positive that you can learn. and so what if its hard. i mean then you can impress people. because its a skill not everyone has.

HOPE THIS HELPS
Sean Scott


----------



## TEAM_lost. (Sep 30, 2006)

ya im decied on drifting now i ttok my rc10l4 out when it was damp today in the tennis courts its hard to drift wit 2wd!! hey guys if u like drifting go here http://davidsrcworld.proboards70.com/index.cgi theres a decent drift forum (hte whole forum is only two days old!)


----------



## hockeyman2 (Jun 13, 2006)

Hpi made the sprint a drifter 

here is the link


----------



## RCRacer45s (Oct 22, 2002)

heres some inspiration (pics of my car)


----------



## skull master (Dec 10, 2006)

I saw you run at Marshall's


TEAM_lost. said:


> yea so just curious is drifting hard? i mean i got the racin thing down is it much harder?


 Now thats funny I don't care who you are :freak:


----------



## TEAM_lost. (Sep 30, 2006)

who r u? just so ya know i race touring normally and that was my FIRST race with my 10l4 and i hd no idea with set-up so... ya got a lil bit of a point tho....


----------



## eviltone (Jul 17, 2003)

TEAM_lost. said:


> who r u? just so ya know i race touring normally and that was my FIRST race with my 10l4 and i hd no idea with set-up so... ya got a lil bit of a point tho....


Usually, they're laughing it up about ME, when *I* race at marshalls.... i'm glad they found a new guy to pick on.....
you're best bet for a drifter..... get ANY used touring car you can... i'm sure someone will sell you a t-spec or whatnot dirt cheap... ask around..... and get some drifting tires, or make your own.... pvc pipe over rims = cheap

have fun... and dont forget to use SHOCK OIL in any shocks you build... Shampoo wont work like shock oil..... heh.. n00b...


----------

